# How to Flash Windows



## tinner666

I thought this might be a good way to prevent many problems for DIY'ers and Pro's alike. There is too much detail to go into here, so I've posted a link to a tutorial. Enjoy and let your work last a lifetime.

http://www.albertsroofing.com/Window Flashing.htm


----------



## worsley22

Thanks Tinner666,
I have some windows on a project i did this Fall, and never got around to finishing because i could'nt Wrap a window, now as soon as the weather breaks iam going to give it a try... Again Thanks


Splinter2


----------



## slickgt1

I would love to see a pro tutorial on flashing windows and doors on homes without siding, or better yet, exposed brick. Yea that would be nice, any takers. :thumbup:


----------



## coderguy

... I would really love to fix up that web page for the guy. Great tutorial but hard to follow in a modern browser.


----------



## cindygiggs

Thanks for the tutorial, I like it!


----------

